# 84' zx300T 2+2 stock->350hp help!



## fun2k (Jan 5, 2011)

The car is a uk spec manual and only done 10,000km but has some rust under body and a few other spots. i want to know which parts i will need to upgrade or modify to handle 350hp.

ive heard the gearbox is weak and needs to be strenghtened foremost.the problem is in my country there are no zx300s and the import duty is sky high.trying to acquire a gearbox from an 87 zx300 will be very expensive esp due to the size and weight.
im wondering if i go easy on the gearbox will it survive as a daily driver?


if you have aby adivce to minimize transmission damage please advise.
will a short shift kit help?does anyone make stroger gears for the trans?

thanx


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

fun2k said:


> i want to know which parts i will need to upgrade or modify to handle 350hp.


Nothing. Nothing at all.


----------

